# optima batteries



## katplayer187 (Jan 11, 2009)

anyone have and do's or don'ts with the optima bluetop battires "34m" "d34m"?? 

would like to get 1 of each for my new lowe big jon..1 for lights radio ect and 1 just for starting i know there pricy but ive heard all good things about them??


----------



## ben2go (Jan 11, 2009)

Make sure your charger is made for charging AGM type batteries.


----------



## katplayer187 (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks once again lol!!!


----------



## ben2go (Jan 11, 2009)

katplayer187 said:


> thanks once again lol!!!




Anytime. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 12, 2009)

when in college i had a red top for my truck. id pull up to the river, take the battery out of my truck for the trolling motor, fish with it all day, then pop it back in the truck, and it would crank rite up. there awsome batterys if you have the $$


----------



## russ010 (Jan 12, 2009)

I talked to an Optima rep a few weeks ago about putting Optimas in my 1236 for the same purposes you're looking for. He said (of course he's going to only say good things, but I've known him for quite some time) he has 4 of them in his 16x48 and 2 in parallel for each trolling motor will push him all day long on electric lakes. He's running an 85# TM on the rear (2 in parallel) and a 45# Foot Control on front (2 in parallel). He said he really doesn't have to recharge them after a full day, but he does it to keep them fresh. He said he's been using those 4 batteries for 2 years and fishes every weekend.

I've been using Optima for the last 8 years - not in my boat, but all of my vehicles have them. I used to do the bass thumping audio and if these batteries can hold up what I was pulling amp wise, I can honestly see no bumps in using them on the water. The only reason I haven't put them in my boat is because of price and my unwillingness to spend that kinda money right now - but in my opinion, it's one of the better moves you can make.


----------



## katplayer187 (Jan 12, 2009)

well thanks for all of your help guys i really dont wanna spend that much on them but thats all i hear is awesome things about the whole optima line... but being my first boat i dont wanna waste my money on something im gonna have to take back or buy again..thanks 1 more time..


----------



## russ010 (Jan 12, 2009)

you could always do like I do... buy the 29 series Evermaxx marine batteries from walmart for $70, then before the 18 month replacement warranty runs out, return them for brand new batteries.

They are actually good batteries in my opinion - I have 2 in parallel for a 40# FC TM, then 1 in the rear for a 55# on the transom. I have yet to run out of juice, and I can run all over a 350+ acre lake with it. When I plug them up, I've only used 15% during the day. You can't beat that service for that price and warranty.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 12, 2009)

You planning on putting a trolling motor on that rig? If you have a good deep cycle (of any brand), as opposed to a "cranking" battery, you could be able to run your lights, sonars, radio, and start the motor off one. Then, if you get a trolling motor, you would want it one one alone. That is the same wiring method used on large bass boats - add a livewell pump and aerater pump running continuous - and those big 6 cyl. motors pull a lot of juice to crank. 'Specially those Opti's.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I talked to an Optima rep a few weeks ago about putting Optimas in my 1236 for the same purposes you're looking for. He said (of course he's going to only say good things, but I've known him for quite some time) he has 4 of them in his 16x48 and 2 in parallel for each trolling motor will push him all day long on electric lakes. He's running an 85# TM on the rear (2 in parallel) and a 45# Foot Control on front (2 in parallel). He said he really doesn't have to recharge them after a full day, but he does it to keep them fresh. He said he's been using those 4 batteries for 2 years and fishes every weekend.
> 
> I've been using Optima for the last 8 years - not in my boat, but all of my vehicles have them. I used to do the bass thumping audio and if these batteries can hold up what I was pulling amp wise, I can honestly see no bumps in using them on the water. The only reason I haven't put them in my boat is because of price and my unwillingness to spend that kinda money right now - but in my opinion, it's one of the better moves you can make.




Get that rep over here! :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll talk to him.. He is from where I live and the fastest internet out there is Dial-Up so I don't even know if he has internet service at his house... He doesn't work in an office either, but out of his truck then phones in his orders and stuff.

I have had great success in past experiences calling their reps and by emailing them online. They give really good responses and know what they are talking about - atleast the guys I have talked to anyways...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 13, 2009)

russ010 said:


> you could always do like I do... buy the 29 series Evermaxx marine batteries from walmart for $70, then before the 18 month replacement warranty runs out, return them for brand new



Nothing like admitting to fraud for all of the world to see. :shock:

You do know that Everstart gets hammered for a warranty claim on a defective battery every time that you swap out under false pretenses..... [-X


----------



## russ010 (Jan 13, 2009)

well considering how one of them is working out after 3 months of use - I doubt I'm going to have to worry about fraud


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2009)

Do they take them back just like that or do they test them on a machine of some sort?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 13, 2009)

The two times over the years that I have returned defective batteries, the person behind the service counter just told me to pitch it in the cart with the other returned/core charge batteries. There was no checking involved.

The last that I had to swap was about 2 years ago.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> Do they take them back just like that or do they test them on a machine of some sort?



I can test them at my dad's shop with his battery machine. I think I have a bad cell in one of the batteries I have right now, so when I go back in Feb I'm going to check it then.. I've never had anyone check any of my batteries before, but I've never returned them to Walmart.. I've had to return 3 Interstate batteries in the past due to bad cells, and 1 to AutoZone. They have the machine to test it there, but they didn't do it.


----------

